# First show for my daughter and Harley!



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Your daughter and Harley look great!

Can I ask what type of show this was?
"High Point" is just that, and awarded at some Eq and Hunter shows. I have never heard of "Best in Class," but I have also never shown in Canada. This may be based on a panel of judges, or a judge's choice, or maybe even a people's choice?

For the record, I have never met a judge unwilling to answer questions, provided they were approached at an appropriate time and were addressed respectfully. You have paid for their opinion, they can explain their reasoning. 
Did you not receive judge's notes?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> So, my daughter got 3 firsts, 1 second and 1 fourth. The best in class winner got 1 first, 3 seconds and 1 fifth. I'm guessing this is all based on a points system, but I'm at a loss as to how 3 seconds can get more points than 3 firsts? Again, we are thrilled at how she did, we are just trying to understand the scoring system. We didn't want to ask the judges or organizers at the time because we didn't want to seem unsportsmanlike.


First off, congratulations! Sounds like a very successful and FUN first show. 

The points system may depend on how many were in each class. 

For example, let's say that points were awarded to 5 places.
--your daughter got 1st place out of 3 people. Since there were only 3 people in the class, then the 1st place is only worth 3 points. It is NOT worth 5 points.
--whereas the other girl in a different class may have gotten 2nd place out of 6 contestants. Therefore, her 2nd place was worth 4 points. 

So it is very possible that "lower placings" could still result in more points. It just depends on what scoring system they use. Around here, a scoring system like I mentioned is very common. Most of the shows in my area award points through 6 place, with 1st place getting 6 points **IF** there are at least 6 people in the class. If there are less, then 1st place is only worth as many people in the class. 

Especially if it was an informal show, I'm sure the show personel would not have minded a question about how the points are determined. You can always ask ahead of time too. 

In my area, at the end of the day, they often actually announce how many points the winner had to win the all-around (or best in show ... whatever they have it labeled), which is nice because then you kind know where you fell in the mix of things, as long as you were keeping track of your own points. 

And if it comes down to a tie, of course, there are going to be certain rules for a tie breaker.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

How very exciting!! They look so cute together and I'm glad their first show went so well! I have no idea about the "Best in Class" award as around here I've only heard of "high point". Maybe it's not based on points but just based on the judge's preference?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

It was an in-house show with volunteer judges and my daughter was in the same class (so same number of contestants) as the girl who won. I'll ask our coach how it works for these types of shows. There were no judge's notes or announcement of points. The award was announced as 'champion of beginner english' and they didn't specify what it was based on, but I just assumed it would be related to the five parts for each division in which my daughter won 3 firsts, a second and a fourth (there were five contestants).

Regardless, they did really well and my daughter is looking forward to doing another!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Whooo! So happy for your daughter !


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks for explaining, Beau. I had never understood that. in Dressage, you are just rated against a standard, so your points reflect only your own performance regardless of who else competes in the same level.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats to your daughter, and now you officially have a new title, Show Mum, the most important people on the circuit..

I would not sweat how the best in class was decided, it was an informal show with volunteer judges, just enjoy the success she did have. Bigger shows usually print in their prize list how any high points are calculated, so you know which classes to enter for best chance of winning....BUT when it comes to it, ribbons are nice, an enjoyable day where they do their best is most important.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Agreed Golden Horse! She was pretty excited about her day!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

They both clean up nice  They look great together. 

I've never shown, can't help you there.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

They look super in that photo! Harley has such a cute expression, as if he's saying "Yes!! I know how to do all this show business. Gotta teach my rider, she's new to it all".

I'm glad you all enjoyed the show so much, and that your daughter is enthusiastic to repeat. PLEASE try and take more photos next time.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Awesome! What a great day for all! And getting a new horse as well, what a great start to summer! (Love the pic)


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Congratulations! Great confidence boost for your daughter.

. . . and now to look forward to Kodak's arrival 

They give notes for dressage but not for showing. 

I'm sure arcadian that if you quietly asked the judge/s how the 'best in class' is decided they would be happy to explain. It is more how the question is put to them. If they have been judging for a while they will have dealt with aggressive people and they don't need that, but usually a genuine enquiry will get a helpful response (IME)


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I came online on a weekend just to see how they did! How super super exciting. And they look so good together!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone! It meant so much to me that she loved the whole experience! She didn't even complain when I told her to oil all her tack the night before. And we scrubbed and scrubbed Harley until he looked as good as possible!

Bondre - there was a photographer there so I am expecting some fantastic pictures! It was also part of the reason I didn't take a bunch. She immediately picked out Harley at the barn and asked to take pictures of him as we were braiding him in the morning. 

And Kodak is here! So I have to run to go check on them! They are in adjacent paddocks. Kodak was perfect - quiet and well-behaved. Harley is totally obsessed with her already and will not move from the area nearest her. I hope to introduce them to each other in the next day or two. Tonight, they will sleep in side-by-side stalls too, so hopefully will get to know each other. It has made a big difference in Harley to have another horse here. Yesterday and before Kodak arrived today, he was anxious and listless. Will give updates in the next day or so! And pics of Kodak!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy first night with the two home! Sending you a virtual toast


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> And Kodak is here! So I have to run to go check on them! They are in adjacent paddocks. Kodak was perfect - quiet and well-behaved. Harley is totally obsessed with her already and will not move from the area nearest her. I hope to introduce them to each other in the next day or two. Tonight, they will sleep in side-by-side stalls too, so hopefully will get to know each other. It has made a big difference in Harley to have another horse here. Yesterday and before Kodak arrived today, he was anxious and listless. Will give updates in the next day or so! And pics of Kodak!


YAY!!! So exciting!!


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

What a weekend! I bet Kodak and Harley are at the start of a lovely friendship. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I think so too Bondre! They are a perfect pair! Starting a thread on Kodak right now under New to horses.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Congrats on a successful first show, they look so cute in that photo. Looking forward to seeing more. 

I bet Harley is so happy to have horse company, good luck with your new girl.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> It was an in-house show with volunteer judges and my daughter was in the same class (so same number of contestants) as the girl who won. I'll ask our coach how it works for these types of shows. There were no judge's notes or announcement of points.


Yup then I would just ask your coach. There is nothing wrong with asking!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats tou the both of you, sounds like an exciting day. I know nothing about showing, so I cant help you there.


----------

